# Wireless problem with Trendnet wireless router



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

I have just set up a wireless trendnet router. Everything is set up normal and its working correctly, it correctly assigns internal IPs to wireless devices.

The problem is though that for some reason we all get disconnected in games for instance and some games more than others. Rift disconnects every 30 seconds to 1 minute, World of Warcraft disconnects often, Live Messenger disconnects as well, Age of Empires Online can sometimes work fine for hours, then sometimes disconnect every now and then. Steam doesn't disconnect. Its more or less the same on any of our laptops. (all running Windows 7 64 Bit Home Premium or Professional)

Its really odd...I tried having a continuous ping running and it had 5 packets lost out of 2000.

I am really at my wits end on how to fix this issue.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You will need to do port forwarding for those games in your router.

For World of Warcraft click here.
For the rest of the games you will find them at portforward.com.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

I changed the channel of the router, which helped quite a bit, but didn't totally eliminate it.

Though how would port forwarding work if you have more than one computer playing the same game?


----------

